# Won't use RO anymore, will some difficult plants gonna to survive ?



## eminor (29 Mar 2021)

Hello, I have hard water but not so bad, I have to go to the garden center to get osmosis water, I can't afford to invest in an osmosis machine, I don't want to lose my most beautiful plants either. It seems to me that two or three are very demanding, I would like to know if I could manage to keep some plants with the following water parameters:

pH : 7.2
No2: 0
No3: 19 mg/l
NH4 : 0
°GH : 17
°DKH: 12
PPM: 240

my plants : 


Myriophyllum Tuberculatum
Pogostemon Erectus
Pogostemon Stellata
Eleocharis mini
Heteranthera Zosterifolia
rotala rotudifolia
reineckii mini
umbrosum micranthenum
hydrocotyle tripartita
cryptocoryne wendtii green
sagittaria subulata

Co2 : 30 ppm, tnc complete everyday, high light

thx


----------



## rebel (30 Mar 2021)

Not sure about first 3 but others would be ok. Especially the last few.

You should expect some losses though unless you are wiling to do the transition very slowly over a couple of months for example. That way you can back pedal and save em.


----------



## eminor (30 Mar 2021)

rebel said:


> Not sure about first 3 but others would be ok. Especially the last few.
> 
> You should expect some losses though unless you are wiling to do the transition very slowly over a couple of months for example. That way you can back pedal and save em.


thanks, i'll try to change slowly =)


----------



## dw1305 (30 Mar 2021)

Hi all, 


eminor said:


> I have to go to the garden center to get osmosis water, I can't afford to invest in an osmosis machine,


Is rain-water an option?

cheers Darrel


----------



## eminor (30 Mar 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is rain-water an option?
> 
> cheers Darrel


It could be, is it possible, i thought it was not good for aquarium ?


----------



## dw1305 (30 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


eminor said:


> It could be, is it possible, i thought it was not good for aquarium ?


No, it is fine, a lot of <"serious aquarists use it">.  I'm <"pretty risk adverse"> and I've used rain water without any problems since the 1970s.

Have a look at <"If it's yellow, let it mellow and RO is the devil">.

These are <"three of my five water butts">.






cheers Darrel


----------



## eminor (30 Mar 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> No, it is fine, a lot of <"serious aquarists use it">.  I'm <"pretty risk adverse"> and I've used rain water without any problems since the 1970s.
> 
> ...


That's amazing, great stuff, thank you, i've been thinking long ago about rain water because it's free and soft which is great for delicate plants, is it okay to get it from zinc roof ?


----------



## dw1305 (30 Mar 2021)

Hi all,


eminor said:


> is it okay to get it from zinc roof ?


If it is been on the roof for a while? It should be fine. The galvanised zinc will have formed a crust of "zinc hydroxycarbonate", which is very resistant to corrosion. 

If it is a very new roof? It is not ideal, but a lot depends on how soft your rainwater is. It would be fine for me, because it is all limestone here and the rainwater is buffered up over pH7, but you could get soluble zinc sulphates formed if you have very pure rainwater, suffer from industrial pollution or live close to the coast.

The "Daphnia Bioassay" works in pretty much all circumstances, basically if you rainwater has swimming _Daphnia _it is fish safe.

cheers Darrel


----------



## eminor (30 Mar 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> If it is been on the roof for a while? It should be fine. The galvanised zinc will have formed a crust of "zinc hydroxycarbonate", which is very resistant to corrosion.
> 
> ...


thanks you so much, yes my roof is 35 yo =)


----------

